# Custom T-Shirts Register Get $10



## DesignTShirt (Aug 21, 2014)

Custom T-Shirts Register Get $10

I am Harper from Hicustom.net company in Xiamen, China. We are an online design lab for custom shirts and phone case. You design it, we print it. It's easy and fun.We are a new brand and we invite you to try designing here Free. With the use of Shopping Coupon you could design and get shirts from our website.


----------



## promotionalsworl (Sep 4, 2014)

Custom T-shirts are there in many e-commerce sites.. you can only design your t-shirt.. They will delever it...


----------

